# New to hunting



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I would contact your local GR clubs for breeder referalls. Unless you're a really avid hunter or field trialer, you probably don't need a strong field pedigree, imo. Just a breeder who follows the standard. Our pet bred boy whom was our first dog has impressed even a semi professional duck hunting guide. 

By school, do you mean field training or basic obedience? We keep everything light and fun until 6+ months. The obedience is the main priority until their brains start to mature. I've trained my own hunting dog and I've sent one to a pro. I'll probably send out to a pro again for basics, just because I don't always have the time. I'm not entirely comfortable with doing my own force fetch training. My husband did that portion with our home trained dog after working and learning from our experienced pro trainer.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Tracy Todd in Greeley, Colorado does a nice job breeding. I think he's got a litter coming up this fall. He has a bitch out of Yeti that he might breed my guy Riot to. It would be a nice litter. Whoever he breeds his bitch to, it will I'm sure be a nice litter. Let me know if you would like to get in touch with him. He does all clearances on his dogs. Here's his bitch: Pedigree: SHR Yeti's Whistling Dixie JH


----------



## chrisfpatterson (Mar 11, 2017)

I'd love more info. I'm relocating to CO hopefully in the next 6 months. I imagine I'd be ready for a dog within a few months after that. 



Alaska7133 said:


> Tracy Todd in Greeley, Colorado does a nice job breeding. I think he's got a litter coming up this fall. He has a bitch out of Yeti that he might breed my guy Riot to. It would be a nice litter. Whoever he breeds his bitch to, it will I'm sure be a nice litter. Let me know if you would like to get in touch with him. He does all clearances on his dogs. Here's his bitch: Pedigree: SHR Yeti's Whistling Dixie JH


----------



## chrisfpatterson (Mar 11, 2017)

Ya field training. I want to be able to hunt and Target shoot with him/her. 



ArchersMom said:


> I would contact your local GR clubs for breeder referalls. Unless you're a really avid hunter or field trialer, you probably don't need a strong field pedigree, imo. Just a breeder who follows the standard. Our pet bred boy whom was our first dog has impressed even a semi professional duck hunting guide.
> 
> By school, do you mean field training or basic obedience? We keep everything light and fun until 6+ months. The obedience is the main priority until their brains start to mature. I've trained my own hunting dog and I've sent one to a pro. I'll probably send out to a pro again for basics, just because I don't always have the time. I'm not entirely comfortable with doing my own force fetch training. My husband did that portion with our home trained dog after working and learning from our experienced pro trainer.


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

I am not sure what part of Colorado will be your new home but there are a few good hunting retriever clubs as well as good field goldens/breeders along the front range and a great club on the western slope. The HRC clubs will be a great source for hunting and training. You can look up the clubs at Welcome to Hunting Retriever Club, Inc.. Besides Tracy Todd who was mentioned you can reach out to www.quatermoongoldens.com in Berthoud, CO, Wasatch kennels (Mark Powell DVM ) in Kersey, CO (BEST IMO) or Hunter's Goldstrike Golden Retrievers for dogs in that area. Good field goldens are hard to come by so research now and expect to wait 6 months to a year or so. I have spent a couple decades in Colorado so please PM me with more questions on the area.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

chrisfpatterson said:


> This would be my second golden, but my first to get into hunting. 2 things:
> 
> 1. Looking for breeder recommendations in or near Colorado
> 
> ...


I mentioned Tracy Todd being in Colorado. I had it wrong, he’s in western Nebraska. Anyway, similar breeder to those listed by Sweese. Www.brokenskykennels.com


----------



## chrisfpatterson (Mar 11, 2017)

Sweese said:


> I am not sure what part of Colorado will be your new home but there are a few good hunting retriever clubs as well as good field goldens/breeders along the front range and a great club on the western slope. The HRC clubs will be a great source for hunting and training. You can look up the clubs at Welcome to Hunting Retriever Club, Inc.. Besides Tracy Todd who was mentioned you can reach out to www.quatermoongoldens.com in Berthoud, CO, Wasatch kennels (Mark Powell DVM ) in Kersey, CO (BEST IMO) or Hunter's Goldstrike Golden Retrievers for dogs in that area. Good field goldens are hard to come by so research now and expect to wait 6 months to a year or so. I have spent a couple decades in Colorado so please PM me with more questions on the area.




Thanks much. I'll be looking to live in COS, I lived there before for 6 years so I'm excited to move back. Thanks for the info.


----------



## chrisfpatterson (Mar 11, 2017)

Alaska7133 said:


> I mentioned Tracy Todd being in Colorado. I had it wrong, he’s in western Nebraska. Anyway, similar breeder to those listed by Sweese. Www.brokenskykennels.com


Thanks much!


----------

